# LivingVertical Project365: A Film about Climbing and Adventure with Type 1 Diabetes



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2015)

A 50 minute film:

https://myglu.org/articles/livingve...t-climbing-and-adventure-with-type-1-diabetes


----------



## Copepod (Feb 6, 2015)

I wonder if it'll be shown at Sheffield Adventure Film Festival this March?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 7, 2015)

It has NEVER stopped me doing what I want to do. Windsurfing in ice lakes. In the North Sea 3 days a week, Asia on my Motorbike. It makes you a positive person in ways


----------

